# فهرس مواضيع الدورات التدريبية



## zanitty (10 مايو 2012)

10. فهرس مواضيع الدورات التدريبية




[*=right]حصريا كورس كامل محاضرات pdf فى التبريد و التكييف

دورة تدريبة
من لديه معلومات عن كورسات التكييف
دورة التكييف المركزي (الدورة الاساسية "في غاية الاهمية")
اروح فين؟؟؟.....عاوز اخد كورس تكييف وكورس اطفاء حريق..
ملف جميل جدا لدوره للاعمال الصحيه
دورة تصميم البيد واتكييف لمركزى بالملتى ميديا بالاضافة لجميع برامج التصميم
HVAC Design Course
هل يمكن الحصول على دورات havc &plumping &fireing فى الأسكندريه
دورة رائعة في محطات وشبكات الصرف الصحي
اين اجد دورات في التكييف والتبريد؟!
دورة تكييف مركزي بالاسكندرية
جدول الندوات في معرض ashrae بالتوفيق
الى اهل الخبره مش عارف اصمم صحى عايز حد يشرحى الصحى
هدية مجانية محاضرة عملية بالموقع
Thermal Ice Storage
شور علينا بدورة ممتازة في الـ hvac بالقاهره


----------

